# Uno gave me a scare today



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So a friend of mine stopped by today so we could go for a walk at the park. He missed his lunch and was about to snack on a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, when Uno leapt into the air , grabbing and swallowing the whole sandwich, with plastic and all. 
I went into a panic mode and then remembered about the induced vomiting through peroxide. Thankfully I had some peroxide and a syringe so I squirted 2 tbsp's into his throat and waited. 10 minutes later, he puked up the sandwich, still wrapped in plastic. 

Hes totally fine, running around like nothing happened.. Next step, teach my dog some manners -_-


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Omg, that's horrifying. Nice save!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

YEAH NICE SAVE! I would have been freaking out!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

God that so sounds like something my dogs would do. So glad you got it back out in time and he's okay. 
What I really want to know is this. Did you give the sandwich back to your friend? I'm sure he was still hungry and it seems like the nice thing to do. :wink:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad Uno's okay! Good thing you had peroxide on hand, reminds me that I should really buy a bottle for those emergencies..


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> What I really want to know is this. Did you give the sandwich back to your friend? I'm sure he was still hungry and it seems like the nice thing to do


haha, I offered, but I think he lost his appetite by looking at that slime covered nastiness. I'm really glad Uno already digested his breakfast of venison and liver, otherwise we would have witnessed some disgusting puke.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad everything is okay! That would freak me out too! :smile:


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am so glad everything is OK. Thanks for posting this I did not know about the hydrogen peroxide trick


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yikes! I'm glad Uno is okay!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me to pick some up. Glad everything is ok. Just Uno's way of keeping you on your toes.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> God that so sounds like something my dogs would do. So glad you got it back out in time and he's okay.
> What I really want to know is this. Did you give the sandwich back to your friend? I'm sure he was still hungry and it seems like the nice thing to do. :wink:


OMG you CRACK me up!!! You so FUNNY all the time!

Glad UNO upchucked everything safely and was ok! Man that dog must love him some PB&J.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't know you could do this either?! You just throw 2 tsps of peroxide down there throat?!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

chewice said:


> I didn't know you could do this either?! You just throw 2 tsps of peroxide down there throat?!


It really depends on their weight. Here is the proper dosage:



> The appropriate dose of hydrogen peroxide is one teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight. If you have an oral syringe, one teaspoon equals 5 cc or 5 ml. Once given, walk your dog around or gently shake the stomach area to mix the peroxide with the stomach contents. Vomiting should occur within 15 to 20 minutes. If no vomiting occurs, you can safely repeat the three percent hydrogen peroxide once. If it is still not effective, your dog may need to be seen by a veterinarian for stronger vomiting medication.


How to Induce Vomiting (Emesis) in Dogs - Page 1


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how scary.
So glad you had peroxide, and you knew what to do.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now thats one for the books haha! And here I thought Labs were notorius for being villans! Thank goodness you had the peroxide handy! Glad to hear Uno is fine! Dogs~Gotta love them!


----------

